# Isla Del Sol - Drew Estate Robusto Cigar Review - One of the best!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The best flavored cigar I've ever had.

Read the full review here: Isla Del Sol - Drew Estate Robusto Cigar Review - One of the best!


----------

